# Thunder Road from Explorers



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

It's a new year and time for a new build.

This time it's the Thunder Road. A great (if a bit off-beat) kit from Randy Cooper. I've had it for a while and it has finally perculated to the top of the build pile for two very good reasons

a) It's small enough to confine to the bench top during the cold days of winter

2) I found these sweet a** lights at Big Lots to do it up right!

for 8 bucks you get not 1 but *2* -20 light strings of micro chip LEDs plus battery pack plus the switch. 40 chip lights plus all the rest for 8 bucks? now for me thats a pretty good deal.

I did have to cut, shorten, and resolder the wiring between the bulbs, because they are too far apart, but that was a whole lot more appealing to me than having to solder the LED's themselves.

I still need to color the ones for the inside and the wing tips red, but thats a piece of cake.

now pardon me while I go look for the bug-bomb :wave:


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

That's SO COOL!! One of my favorite movies. This is gonna be cool model. :thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

That turned out very nice and you can't beat the price.....


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Lou!

You are prolific and innovative and artistic. Nice find on those lihgts too!

Drew


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

....I so have got to get me one of those kits !


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing more of this. It's a great idea for the lighting and looks great so far. Guess you'll be doing the headlights as well?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*further down the Thunder Road*

Time for an weekend update!
We had a much warmer than usual weekend so it was the perfect time to go outside and spray the red on the Thunder Road. 

If there is a lesson I've learned about painting a strong red and decals, its that it's always best to mask the area where the decal is going before you paint. in this case I had coated the whole vehicle with a white primer. then I masked off the thunderbolts and road signs (Thunder/Road.. Now I see what you did there..sneaky) and applied a couple of light coats of Signal Red.

The white does two things. It gives a truer base for the red and will make the decals really stand out. The red is such a strong color that eventho the decals are backed in white, you run the risk of the white coming out "pink" when applied over the paint. this little bit of precaution could spare an ulcer later down the road. the white will also be a better base for the yellow of the thunderbolts.

I have to say the bright colors of this ship really bring it to life. 

Enjoy


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

if they could have made the field shaped so it would fit around a car. it would have been more interesting.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

edward 2 said:


> if they could have made the field shaped so it would fit around a car. it would have been more interesting.


but none of the kids were old enough to drive :tongue:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I've always liked that ship. Reminds me of some of the "space ships" and "airplanes" I built as a kid in the backyard. The movie was pretty good, too except that it seemed incomplete somehow. Left me feeling unsatisfied at the end. There should have been a bunch of sequels.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I've always liked that ship. Reminds me of some of the "space ships" and "airplanes" I built as a kid in the backyard. The movie was pretty good, too except that it seemed incomplete somehow. Left me feeling unsatisfied at the end. There should have been a bunch of sequels.


I've always felt the same way. I wanted to see what other cool contraptions they'd be able to build with the technology that was being sent to them.


It looks really good Lou. Can't wait for the next update. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Enough time has passed that a sequel would be a neat idea with Ethan Hawke passing down that doo-dad he got to his son. Mabe he married that cute blonde girl.

And Dick Miller is still chasing them down.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*update time*

It's been a bit since I've posted an update.

I took a little break while I'm waiting on a special part I've ordered for this to come in to tear out and renovate my work bench area (basically I'm trying to reclaim my dining room and moving everything into my studio)

you can see here that I've removed the painting masks so the original white is revealed from under the red. I'll put the decals over these white areas.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> but none of the kids were old enough to drive :tongue:


they where flying not driving, and i seen kids that young learing to fly before being old enuff to drive a car.

if they made a new update movie i think the grandkids would op for a car as it would be more moveable on the ground.
but they would need some kind of wooden jacks to lift the car so the field will not cut the tires when its switched on.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

That's lookin' so awesome Lou. :thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Did all the accessories come with the kit. IE the computer and stand with battery etc? Or have you scratch built them? Looks great so far, one of my favourite movies as well.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

some accessories, but not all.

fire extinguisher (sp), big oxy tank, computer and stand, 12v battery, oxygen maker, chairs

could use: gas masks, backpack, food "supplies" , rope, flashlights


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Pity you don't have figures with it. It's 1/12 scale isn't it?


----------



## Patron Zero (Feb 6, 2010)

Very, very cool build kudos !

I'd not thought about that movie for ages and yet it's on my must-buy DVD list for my youngest nephews. Myself I'm surprised Spielberg didn't license action figures and a Thunder Road vehicle as he does with his other films.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*another update- with lights!*

hey guys. update time!

I'm doing something almost unheard of with this kit...I 'm taking my sweet time!

I've been waiting for a couple of things I've ordered to come in.
1) Magnets. Now the doors will stay closed and the TV frame and Trunk lid are removable.

2) Tiny fake Christmas bulbs. I'm going to put them on top of the chip LEDs to better replicate the ones in the film.

the first pic shows the interior lights. I just painted Tamiya clear red over the existing LED's 

the second shows the spot lights and other new details in place as well as a hybrid of kit decals and remade stickers. The decal of the big caution sign never worked quite right, so I remade it as a sticker. and the lightning bolts decals looked too much like decals, so I just touched those a bit with some paint to make them look a little more like they were painted on by kids

I'm really digging this kit. I've got a few more bits to tie up and it'll be ready to properly show off


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

This is so awesome Lou! You've really captured the look. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

thanks! It really has been quite a lot of fun!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*update time*

Latest updates include adding the "glass" to the TV frame and the washing machine doors.

I also am working on adding details to the interior that were not included in the kit. Ropes and chip bags are easy enough to fake, but I wanted to go an extra step and scratch build the gas mask Wolfgang wore as well as the two smaller facemaskd worn by the others

These details are addictive. just when I think I'm ready to close up the cabin, I think of one more detail or piece of dressing i can put in there.

enjoy


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Wow Lou! You've really taken this to the next level. It could be used as a filming miniature.  Very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

What a great rendition of the Thunder Road. You've done a inspired job in re-creating it. The interior looks very detailed.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*ready to hit the road*

I was reminded the other day that I never posted a picture of the finished kit. I guess I was busy jumping into the next project 

anyway, here you go! I have to say this was a great little kit to build. plenty of room for scratch build add ons. the scale is perfect! big enough to really work on, but not so big that it swallows up the work table. Any smaller and it would have been harder to light without specialized parts.

Kudos to Randy Cooper for another stellar kit

I'll be bringing it with me to Wonderfest for those who'd like to see it in person


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Beautiful Lou!

Can't wait to see it (and you) at WF!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Perfect! :thumbsup:

Really amazing work, Lou.


----------



## 1966TVBATMOBILE (Mar 21, 2013)

WoW. Spot on. I used this picture for comparison. 
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Ga8SjqMwDEA/T3nN_fbAkmI/AAAAAAAABFg/dgDOPNJWgS8/s1600/explorers9.jpg


----------

